# wife having bad breath



## Nameo (Jul 11, 2011)

My wife has a problem with bad breath and im not sure how to help her. The bad breath sometimes turns me off when we kiss. Im afraid to hurt her feelings, so i often just keep quiet and not say anything.

Any ideas???


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Has she seen a dentist recently? 

My husband had a similar problem and i finally got him to go to the dentist and he had a small crack in his tooth that got all icky causing problems with breathe.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I agree with square1. Dental health has more to do with breath then just about anything else.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Medical issues, sinus issues, dental issues can all play a part in bad breath. She might want to get checked out.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone that cares about someone else, will tell them if they stink.

You can tell her in a nice way. How long has your wife had stank mouth? 

I often wonder how smelly people cannot detect their own odors.:scratchhead: After a hot day, I can easily smell my own funk and I take care if it. My mouth tastes terrible if my breath is bad and I can smell my breath when I speak. 

I left a workplace, because there were too many people with body odour. I could barely breathe!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Nameo said:


> My wife has a problem with bad breath and im not sure how to help her. The bad breath sometimes turns me off when we kiss. Im afraid to hurt her feelings, so i often just keep quiet and not say anything.
> 
> Any ideas???


Just tell her but not when you kiss. Due to an abcessed tooth I had funky breath and I'm naturally prone to it anyways so I have to gag on my tooth brush and use anti septic mouthwash all the time to fight it. Hubby told me and I was like "Yeah I know." So there's a chance she even knows...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My best friend in HS had the WORST BREATH. I finally told her because I didn't want her to be embarrassed with a guy. Her mom took her to the dentist and she had 2 rotten teeth and a horrible sinus infection. Within a day of getting all of that fixed, the breath was no longer "death".


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

i had an ex girlfirnd that had bad breath, i never told her but think she knew as often chewed gum.

think it was smelly when around people and shy or nervous if thats possible


----------



## LizzieBot (Jul 20, 2011)

If it's not a dental problem, it could be acid reflux, dry mouth, or a couple other medical conditions. You might gently ask her to see a general practitioner if a dentist visit doesn't turn anything up.

She could also be flat out forgetting to brush her teeth and/or floss. Not brushing your teeth for over a day can have some pretty foul effects and not flossing can leave food rotting between the teeth and below the gum line.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You could buy some antiseptic mouth wash. It works great along with brushing and flossing. 

I'm so self conscious with my breath. I floss everyday and I use the mouthwash 2-3 times a day. I like the original listerine products. It burns, but it also kills bacteria in your mouth. Good luck! My mother has death breath and you can smell it miles away. She hasn't had a cleaning in over 22 years. So disgusting! We go every 6 months or sooner if there are problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

from my dentist friend..........antiseptic mouth wash can actually help cause bad breath because its alchol based and it dries out your mouth and helps promotes an environment for bad bacteria to grow.

bad breath is mostly caused when the balance of good flora and bad flora is uneven.

he sugested using hydroge peroxide mixed with equal parts of water to gargle and rinse with. been doing it for years and my teeth are whiter and my breath is good. 

maybe if you ask her if she is feeling ok because you noticied she has somewhat of an odor and your conserned for her health maybe she should go to the dr. and then say I read this on the net give it a try .


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Nameo said:


> My wife has a problem with bad breath and im not sure how to help her. The bad breath sometimes turns me off when we kiss. Im afraid to hurt her feelings, so i often just keep quiet and not say anything.
> 
> Any ideas???


Avoid the approach used by my old CSM when I was a soldier, who asked a bad-breathed rifleman whilst on parade whether he cleaned his teeth with horsesh*t or his mouth smelt like that on its own...


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

a mouthwash called tri-oral is the best I've ever seen for this. The directions have to be specifically followed for it to work. QVC is the only place I know that carries it.


----------

